# SE-R springs an upgrade for a 1.6???



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I like my stock ride height but I want something a little more firm. 
Do SE-R springs have a higher spring rate than stock 1.6 springs?


----------



## sentrasersr20de (Jun 1, 2003)

check out this Sinister Sentra B13 site from Canada that is preping his XE for CACC F/Super Stock Solo II. i'm not sure what the answer is to your question but this site has alot of info on suspension and other things related to your car (canadian cars the same as usa?) . 

http://www.geocities.com/g_wellwood/automotive/sentra.html


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i dont think the 1.6L's use the same suspension as the sr20's...........ive hard ppl buying springs for their cars that say theyre for sentras/200sx's and when they go install them on their se-r's, they dont fit....


----------



## sentrasersr20de (Jun 1, 2003)

try this link on se-r.net

http://classifieds.se-r.net/ForSale...scription=&MachineTypeId=&MachineId=CO5X99YBJ

springs and struts from a 92 SER for $40


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *i dont think the 1.6L's use the same suspension as the sr20's...........ive hard ppl buying springs for their cars that say theyre for sentras/200sx's and when they go install them on their se-r's, they dont fit.... *


You know what! I think your right they don't fit. 

Damn!

What other options do I have?
I would prefer stock ride height or close to.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

consider the eibach sport lines


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Yep OEM spring rates... 

SE-R: Front= 125 Rear=112

OEM XE or GXE: Front= 112 Rear= 90




If only the SE-R springs would fit that would be perfect.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *consider the eibach sport lines *



Too much drop. I want like 1.0 or .5 if possible. I don't want to lower the car I just need slightly stiffer springs.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

try stiffer struts...


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

Sethticlees said:


> *You know what! I think your right they don't fit.  *


As far as I have seen, all B13 parts are interchangeable, between GA16DE, SR20DE, and even NX1600/2000 suspensions!

What have you seen that does not fit??

G


----------



## sentrasersr20de (Jun 1, 2003)

i'm sure you can get ser sway bars for a good price also. Check se-r.net


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

the eariler b13 base models (E-trim) had the stiffest spring rates. This is due to the absence of sway bars on these models. They are interchagable on all b13s.
-dave


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

b13 se-r oem springs,struts & sway bars will fit all non se-r models. who ever told you they don't doesn't know crap about sentras...


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

SO then it will work??? SE-R springs on my 1.6 will work?

Cool! I'm gunna see if I can find some.





dave_f- You are right about the E-class but the SE-R’s are stiffer. 


OEM Spring Rates
GA16DE Sentra E__________112______101 
GA16DE Sentra XE, GXE_____112_______90 
SR20DE Sentra SE-R________123______112


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

sentrasersr20de said:


> *i'm sure you can get ser sway bars for a good price also. Check se-r.net *


Thanks dude, but i already got SE-R sway bars. Huge difference and one of the best mods IMHO.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Yeah se-r springs are the way to go if you don't wanna drop your ride. They are a bit firmer than the xe springs and should improve handling. I'm thinking of doing the same thing to my car since i don't want to lower it. Time to start looking for some used oem se-r springs, hint hint...


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Very Nice 

SE-R springs shouldn't be too hard to find either be cause most everyone’s upgraded to aftermarket stuff. 
I'm convinced the little bit of gain I'll receive from stock SE-R springs is exactly what my cars been needing. I may also slap a set of GR-2's in there for good measure.

Thanks for the help everyone!

BTW...http://www.geocities.com/g_wellwood/automotive/sentra.html *Great Web Site!* Thanks Sentrasersr20de


----------



## sentrasersr20de (Jun 1, 2003)

dont forget the ad on se-r.net for SER springs and struts for $40


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

Sethticlees said:


> *BTW...http://www.geocities.com/g_wellwood/automotive/sentra.html Great Web Site!*


Thanks! I just updated the spring and strut section with feedback on the Hypercoil springs.

Also look into NX2000 springs - I understand they are a bit longer than Sentra springs, so you can cut them down to Sentra ride height, which will increase the spring rate even more. (Just don't get greedy!)

Greg


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Some old SE-R mailing list data indicates the "E" model springs are stiffest for B13. It doesn't specify the rate, though.

Okay, another DOES provide rates:

"Front

lb/in

112 all ga16de engined

123 for sr20de engined

rear

101 E model

90 all other ga16de

112 sr20de

It isn't the springs that are stiffer on the E, its the shocks.

This data is from the FSM."

Search, damn it. And buy the FSM.


----------

